# Math resources needed for geometric shapes like geometry worksheets and more



## Siasia

Hi mommies

I have a proud mother of 2 kids, one a kindergartner and the other, a mischievous 4th grader.

I work from home and have a fix time schedule for my kids studies. The younger one is busy on her own and I give her the free time. But the older one needs little more attention. Her math was good but off late she has lost interest in math and doesn't want to do it. Geometry has been introduced but she is not taking interest in understanding it.

Like any mother, I googled and found out exciting ways for geometry. She loved loved loved geometry worksheets and few geometry activities on Pinterest. 

What are other ways that makes math enjoyable for her? Please please please suggest.


----------

